# Fabric cover for metal stand



## characinfan

This is as simple as it gets: a rectangle of cloth, some magnets, some cord, some thread (& sewing machine).

The cloth is from Ikea & cost about $10. The magnets, sewn along the top edge under the rolled seam and sticking to the metal stand, are from a shower curtain. There are small bits of cord at the corners of the tank that loop over the corners of the stand to give the cloth extra support.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Nice. Looks a bit like a lady in a dress.  Would probably be a better themed cover if the print had fish on it


----------



## characinfan

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Nice. Looks a bit like a lady in a dress.


Thanks?


AquaNekoMobile said:


> Would probably be a better themed cover if the print had fish on it


The print actually works really well -- the fish (who are hiding from the camera) are the same size and shape as the leaves on the print.

I wish they didn't devour _Echinodorus_ and _Anubias_. They can hide in those leaves very well -- they basically hang there, heads down and toward the centre of the rosette (eating the tender new leaves) and look just like dead leaves.


----------



## cliff

looks good, 

I'm going to need to skirt my new 90 - I like the idea and will check ikea out for material


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

characinfan said:


> Thanks?
> 
> The print actually works really well -- the fish (who are hiding from the camera) are the same size and shape as the leaves on the print.
> 
> I wish they didn't devour _Echinodorus_ and _Anubias_. They can hide in those leaves very well -- they basically hang there, heads down and toward the centre of the rosette (eating the tender new leaves) and look just like dead leaves.


Not bashing you mate. It actually does look good looking at it again. It jst seemed the first time looking at it like a dress on it. I never said it sucked because of it.

It's all good mate.


----------



## characinfan

AquaNekoMobile said:


> It's all good mate.


No worries!


----------



## Ciddian

Wow that looks very very nice!


----------

